# Chiropractor - Waterford/Kilkenny



## AnAthas (5 Jun 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good chiroprator (with some relevant quals) in the Waterford area?


----------



## NHG (6 Jun 2007)

You mentioned Kilkenny in your title - Jim Bergin and Helen Farrell in the Springhill Clinic on the Waterford Road.  My OH attends Jim Bergin and finds him brilliant and I have heard good reports about Helen Farrell also only it is much harder to get appointments for her as she is set up much longer there.

No connection, only my OH is a satisfied customer.  He had physio before but it did'nt help much.


----------



## tippytoe (21 Aug 2007)

Hi there,
I go to Cassie in the Kilkenny chiropractic clinic opposite the Spring hill Hotel in Kilkenny. 0567751959. She's absolutely fabulous and managed to clear up an issue for me that nobody else could, which was severly interfering with my gruelling exercise regime  but also everyday movement. so I am more than delighted. It's 70 ish for the first appointment and 42 thereafter. Jim Bergin is an osteopath as opposed to chiro and they charge  60 per visit.


----------



## emily_moss (27 Aug 2007)

In Waterford city, you could try Dynamic Chiropractic.  The two practioners are brilliant - John Dineen and Michelle Chai.  Their number is 051-844933, and they are on the Cork Road.  I think they charge €60 for the first visit and €40 after that.
They also do acupuncture.  They look after some of the top sports players in Waterford also.


----------

